# Crest revolution power



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone used a Meanwell AC/DC power supply to power a Crest Revolution Engineer control? Application is for an elevated loop 120'
of track with a Bachmann Spectrum 2-6-0 with a four car freight consist.
Any thoughts or comments would be welcomed.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Our club uses them for all seven loops at the layout. They work fine. We use the 24VDC supplies. By the time the Revo sees the voltage it is down to somewhere about 21-22 VDC.

Have fun.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Revo's in the loco, or the "Trackside" unit?

Greg 881


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Amorsmith glad to hear you have had good results with your units and will for sure have fun. Track is in preschool day care facility.

Greg - it is the trackside Revo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The data sheet says up to 26 volts input, so 24 volts will be just right... did you get the linear or pwm model?

They call the trackside the "super receiver"... max is 10 amps... so get a 10 or 11 amp 24v meanwell...

Greg 887


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Greg - I planned on using the linear receiver with the Meanwell. We will also have to pick a sound board for the loco? Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I picked up 2 on e-bay 24 volt 18 amp. have not had any kind of problem with them.
Dick


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Revo should be over-current protected, so a higher-current-rated power supply will be fine. That, and if your power supply is rated at 18 amps, you can run two Revolutions in parallel off of one power supply. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would keep multiple track receivers on separate supplies as if a short occurs with just 1 supply, all trains will stop. I have separate supplies for all my receivers for this reason.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, I would fuse each Trackside Revo independently, especially if you use supplies rated at a lot over the Revo, i.e. 18 amp supply on 10 amp Revo.

Personally, while it does cost more, I do prefer independent power supplies as Dan says.

Back to another question/statement: "
Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: Houston, Texas
Posts: 23 









Greg - I planned on using the linear receiver with the Meanwell. We will also have to pick a sound board for the loco? Thank you for your thoughts."

There is sound in the Super Receiver, but you are talking about a sound board in the loco?

So, If you want sound in the loco, I would get the "onboard" unit, and have one per loco.

Your statement seems to imply you will run all the track from a trackside unit, but add a sound unit to the loco. Kind of does not make too much sense, since the Revolution is so inexpensive, a sound only unit in the loco will be about the same cost as a full remote decoder in the loco.

Perhaps you can clarify your intentions.

Greg 872


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to go back and check, but the newer version of the TE base unit does _not _have a fuse built in, unlike the original version which does. It's "designed" to shut down in the event of a short, but there's no specific fuse in place for protection. I'm with Greg on this one--an external 10-amp fuse is pretty cheap insurance. 

With regard to the sound, the elephant in the room is sound quality. The Revolution on-board sound is okay, I guess, but nothing compared to a Sierra or Phoenix. Yeah, using a trackside TE to power the track then installing a $150 - $200 sound board inside the loco is the more expensive path to follow, but if sound quality is your goal, it's money well spent. 

That, and if you just install a sound board in the loco, the railroad itself remains analog DC powered, which means other locos (should they arrive) would not have to be modified to run on the line. This would include Piko or LGB locos which come equipped with sound already. (The linear output filter on the TE would ensure these locos behave properly.) 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping to hear from the OP on what he WANTS, since there are so many ways to go.

It would help to listen on youtube videos to the sounds to see if that is acceptable.

If you are happy with the Revo sounds, it's a system that is hard to beat for value.

Greg 868


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Let me first thank all who have taken the time to express their thoughts and advice regarding my post it is most helpful.
Greg to answer your questions we do want sound in the locomotive and for that sound to be turned off or on from the remote if possible (day care center with sleeping babies). 
Hopeful to have whistle, bell and chuff with the whistle and bell activated from the remote. Thanks once again to all from a rookie.

Monte Pence


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg,

I believe we use them both ways, but to tell the truth I am not certain. I KNOW we feed the trackside units with 24 volt Meanwells. I have a club meeting tomorrow, I will confirm it for you.

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Monte, I would not buy the trackside, but the onboard unit. You have bell, whistle on remote.

You put a decoder into the loco, apply DC to the rails, or you can run battery power.

The cheapest is track power, but I'm sure the battery mafia will come in.

Greg 866


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Give it a rest Greg.
It is starting to become tedious.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

TonyWalsham said:


> Give it a rest Greg.
> It is starting to become tedious.


Thanks Tony
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the mafia invading track power threads is tedious, I agree, thanks for that.

Greg 864


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yep, the mafia invading track power threads is tedious, I agree, thanks for that.
> 
> Greg 864


Yes and the person that brings it up before it happens is just as bad if not worse

Dick


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Monte Mean Well has different grades of power supplys the ones i have are HRP witch i believe are heavy duty
and like K said "That, and if you just install a sound board in the loco, the railroad itself remains analog DC powered, which means other locos (should they arrive) would not have to be modified to run on the line. This would include Piko or LGB locos which come equipped with sound already. (The linear output filter on the TE would ensure these locos behave properly.)" 
I think you will be much happier this way.

Dick


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg and Rookie,

To clarify my earlier post. All the power supplies are MeanWell 24VDC 10amp units. All the power supplies have been adjusted DOWN to provide 20.5 - 21.0 vdc max. So the direct answer is yes, but the need to be tweaked a bit.

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, and as I stated, 24v input should be perfectly fine, the Revolution units are rated for 26 volts.

Anything less is fine. I have found the occasional loco that needs the full 24v, notably the Aristo E8 passenger units, They will barely hit prototype top speed at 24v... since I used them on passenger, I did have occasion to run them in the 70 to 80 smph range.

Greg 863


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

A followup on the result of your suggestion and thoughts regarding the loop installed in the children's preschool.
Single loop track power and 165' of brass track. Bachmann Spectrum 2-6-0 "Grizzly Flats" locomotive with a four car consist.
Power - Mean Well SP-200-24 power supply (24vdc 8.4amp)
Control - Revolution 57000SS on board sound.
Happy to report operates well, sounds good and above all the kids are thrilled.
Thanks again to all who participated in this endeavor.
Monte


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to hear success story!

And thanks for closing the loop, so many newbies swoop in, ask questions and we never hear back.

Greg - 701


----------

